# CSS Background Muster?



## Ombra (23. November 2013)

Hallo!
Ist es mit CSS möglich ein Muster als Hintergrund umzusetzen?
Danke


----------



## iGoras (23. November 2013)

Hi,

Wie stellst du Dir das vor, was meinst Du genau?

Lg


----------



## Ombra (23. November 2013)

Na ich möchte einfach nur ein Hintergrundmuster haben... Keine Farbe, keine Bilder, ein Muster quasi.


----------



## hela (24. November 2013)

Hallo,

die bild- und farblosen Muster, die ich kenne, unterliegen alle dem Marken-, Muster-, Patent- und Urheberrecht und können deshalb hier nicht gezeigt werden.


----------



## Ombra (24. November 2013)

das heißt wenn ich mir ein Muster von z.B 
http://lea.verou.me/css3patterns/

heraussuche ist es nicht erlaubt, sie ohne Bezahlung zu benutzen?


----------



## hela (24. November 2013)

Diese Muster sind ja auch nicht farblos.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. November 2013)

Hi,
ich glaube du hast den Scherz von Hela nicht verstanden.
Und mit deinem Beispiel hast du deine Frage ja schon beantwortet, oder?

Grüße


----------

